

Show HN: My first HTML5 canvas game made last weekend. - renas
http://www.highlinux.com/wanna-get-high

======
nicwest
not sure if this is the way it's supposed to be, but with the short supply of
alcohol and cigarettes provided, I can't complete level 1 :(

~~~
notok22
hold A down

~~~
renas
For Level this is indeed the way to go!

as you go further combining and switching between highs makes you get to the
top.

------
tferris
I just don't get it (the gameplay)

~~~
renas
The objective of the game is to get high with care. Without exaggerating the
dose or making dangerous combinations.

Check what is in your pocket. This is what you can use. If your pocket gets
empty, you loose one life.

Once you get to the top you win and can go to the next level.

